# S6 Photos from Detroit (56K Warning)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here are some shots of the blue S6 shown in Detroit. More pics can be found in our Detroit gallery here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2006


----------



## ckandes1 (Feb 9, 2006)

nice looking car. i'm not so sure about the interior maybe i need to see more pictures of that. The wheels are very interesting though


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (ckandes1)*

pure Sex


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (alpina5)*

Are those LED foglights?
That engine must sound unbelievable


----------



## ezveedubb (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (skicross66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skicross66* »_Are those LED foglights?

Unfortunately they are LED driving lights not foglights.


----------



## AtomicProGS9 (Mar 6, 2006)

i think the led's look pimp, that car is effin beautiful


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (AtomicProGS9)*

WOW! that has got to be fun!
and for some reason, when I first saw this pic, the first thing that came to mind was the famed 'Enzo Dude'


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*

That might be him.


----------

